# Foot pain while riding( western saddle)



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Cashel makes stirrup wraps that can help relieve ball of foot pain. Foot inserts could help too, and they make WIDE stirrups that many people say helps.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I suspect your problem is because when you post, you are posting from your feet. That's putting too much pressure on your feet and causing your problems. My feet always used to hurt like that when I was riding with my feet braced and all my weight on them.

Try to work on posting correctly, using your core and thighs. Drop your stirrups and work on it that way if you have to.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

smrobs said:


> I suspect your problem is because when you post, you are posting from your feet. That's putting too much pressure on your feet and causing your problems. My feet always used to hurt like that when I was riding with my feet braced and all my weight on them.
> 
> Try to work on posting correctly, using your core and thighs. Drop your stirrups and work on it that way if you have to.


What smrobs said, plus since it's only your right foot, you are probably leaning to the right and compensating.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Stirrups may be uneven, that boot might be tighter too, and it could also be that you are wearing boots that are too small. Should always measure and fit to the foot that is on same side as dominant hand.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

^^^^ Don't overlook boot fit.
I had to give up a pair of paddock boots for this very reason. I'm perfectly fine with a different pair.


----------

